# scylla's shots~



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

just a few pieces! the rest can be found on: junoart.tumblr.com

MANILA, PHILIPPINES:




















US, i:











BATMOBILE:











SUP, i:











AUSSIE:











ISLAND HOPPING, THAILAND:



























SYDNEY:



























i hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

​


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

You certainly have a talent for capturing pleasant emotional response with your camera.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

*applauds*

What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you happy! that made me smile.

& thanks femme! on my tumblr, i used 2 different cameras - one reallllllly old kodak 3 megapixel digicam, and right now i'm just using a samsung nv. it's also a digital camera. i don't have any of that fancy stuff, haha.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, those are so great! I love Batmobile, hehe. Also, those pictures in the second post of yours are amazing...how did you accomplish that cool feel to them?


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

I like your style.

Reminds me of myself when I edit pictures.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

These are absolutely gorgeous Scylla. You have a real talent and gift for photography!


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you very much de l'eau salée, swish and gorihay <3 

de l'eau salée: how did i do that? a steady hand, lots of makeup, good lighting, a blank wall, and photoshop!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Scylla said:


> thank you very much de l'eau salée, swish and gorihay <3
> 
> de l'eau salée: how did i do that? a steady hand, lots of makeup, good lighting, a blank wall, and photoshop!


Ahhh, cool, thanks! I've never really tried doing photography of people, but damn it looks good, very tempting...just have to find some willing models, hehe. Oh, is that you in the first and third pictures? They look like your avatar, haha.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

de l'eau salée said:


> Ahhh, cool, thanks! I've never really tried doing photography of people, but damn it looks good, very tempting...just have to find some willing models, hehe. Oh, is that you in the first and third pictures? They look like your avatar, haha.


you should def. try, i find it a lot more fun than still life!

and hahaha yes it is, caked in makeup  i need to find more willing models too xD


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

THE CORNERS











THE MEETING











LISTEN











PAPER SCARS, 05











RETREAT, i











INELOQUENT











O'CLOCK











KEEP 'EM COMING








​


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Your stuff is amazing. I miss not having a camera.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you! (haha i almost typed thanks you).

why is that?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Scylla said:


> thank you! (haha i almost typed thanks you).
> 
> why is that?


I love taking photographs and editing them on photoshop.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I love taking photographs and editing them on photoshop.



OH! hahaha. sorry~ i must have read your other post the wrong way, i thought you meant that you didn't want a camera.

aww, what happened to yours? i know my sister breaks like every cam she gets (eight in a row, no lie).


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

GENTLEMEN WITH HATS











PISSED PHILOSOPHY, i









​


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

recently went to israel, the next photos will be from there!


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

TOWER OF DAVID, i











TOWER OF DAVID, ii











THE GARDEN TOMB











TURN











CHURCH OF THE HOLY SEPULCHRE, i











CAMEL











JERICHO CABLE CARS











TEL GEZER











THE SAMARITAN PRIEST











EYE











EIGHT











THE DEAD SEA











BIRDS IN BETH SHAN











STILLED











CAESAREA MARITIMA, i











CAESAREA MARITIMA, ii











THE WILDERNESS OF ZIN











RAIN IN GALILEE, i








​


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

​


----------

